
Web designers should do their own HTML/CSS - terpua
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1066-web-designers-should-do-their-own-htmlcss
======
josefresco
"I’ve worked with many web designers in the past who only did abstractions and
then handed over pictures to be chopped and implemented by “HTML monkeys”."

Are there actually designers who don't have to get their hands dirty with
HTML/CSS? I've never met 1 in my 8 years of designing and building sites.
Sounds like a nice gig.

~~~
scorxn
I've worked with many at various design and ad shops. However, they design for
other media as well and aren't expected to know HTML/CSS. I've been handed
"web" layouts in Quark before. It surprises me that the same would happen in
dedicated web shops. Sound like bad hires to me.

~~~
iron_ball
Our graphic designer -- correction, art director -- does visual design and
hands it off to production artists who turn it into HTML using Dreamweaver, or
break it into Flash chunks. Want to know how big our art department is,
including her? Three people.

~~~
elai
Where I work too, there are designers who do mockups (in photoshop) who hand
it off to developers to create them in HTML/CSS. They understand HTML enough
although to not do bone headed designs that are really convulted to do. It
saves me time from having to create it myself.

------
jamesjyu
Argh, yet another controversial 37signals post. What's with these? I think DHH
has a narrow view on web design.

If you're handing your HTML/CSS to a "HTML monkey" and they don't get the "it"
stuff right (as opposed to the "around" stuff), then they are a BAD HTML/CSS
coder. Period.

The baseline HTML/CSS coder, in my mind, should be able to get pixel perfect
(or very close to pixel perfect) designs implemented with cross browser
compatilibity (at least IE6 and Mozilla).

HTML/CSS coding is in most cases a solved problem. If you have the man power
to segment design from the actual implementation, then all the power to you.
It'll probably be more efficient that way. Where I work, we don't have that
luxury, and we all have to do a bit of everything.

------
terpua
Good background here (in case you missed it)...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=208152>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=209991>

------
wenbert
37signals is not a "graphics" or "design" company. I wonder why they post
these kinds of articles. They can basically outsource a bunch of icons and
logos then start building from there.

------
jacobbijani
Andddd I'm not clicking 37singals links anymore.

------
radley
Ah... designers vs. coders link bait.

------
jawngee
I wrote up a blog post about it:

<http://interfacelab.com/?p=16>

In summary, I find 37signals to be full of shit.

------
GavinB
37Signals: We do it this way. People who do things differently are wrong.

~~~
kirubakaran
_> People who do things differently are wrong._

They are just stating why they are doing what they are doing. Good information
if you want to make use of it.

~~~
GavinB
I appreciate a lot of things about 37signals products. The coding is much more
solid than a lot of similar products, and they absolutely know what they're
doing.

Their blog posts just come across as a bit partisan and dismissive on a lot of
issues. Even when they're making good points, as in this post.

------
josefresco
Yeah could we get another 37signals post on HN today? Maybe a few more dups
too and I'll be complete.

